# Orange & Irvine Lake area - Jeffrey Road?



## vuduvgn (Jul 7, 2004)

Does anybody here know if Jeffrey road really continues from Portola, across 241 to Santiago Canyon Road? I'll be on my CX bike and want to cut out some section going by Peters Canyon Park.

Thx.

Also, anybody in Irvine around Xmas time that is planning 2 - 4 hour training rides on a CX bike?


----------



## vitdoc (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeffrey ends at Portola. There are only two ways to get onto Santiago Canyon.
From either end. One at Chapman and the other at the extension of El Toro.


----------

